# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Cấu tạo của một hệ thống camera quan sát gồm những gì?

## bientinhxa762

*Camera quan sát* đã trở nên quen thuộc đối với người dân Việt Nam. Chúng ta có thể dễ dàng nhìn thấy camera tại các khu vực nhà riêng, quán ăn, khách sạn, công ty, trung tâm thương mại,…Việc lắp đặt camera quan sát mang lại nhiều lợi ích cho cuộc sống con người, giúp quản lý nhà ở, quán ăn, văn phòng, nhà xưởng một cách chủ động nhất dù đang ở bất kỳ nơi nào.
Hệ thống camera quan sát bao gồm các thiết bị điện tử kết nối với nhau có nhiệm vụ ghi lại hình ảnh tại nơi được lắp đặt, đưa hình ảnh đó tới người sử dụng qua các thiết bị như: tivi, điện thoại thông minh, máy tính bảng kết nối internet.*Cấu tạo cơ bản của hệ thống camera giám sát*
Một hệ thống camera giám sát cơ bản bao gồm nhiều bộ phận được kết nối với nhau để tạo ra một hệ thống hoàn chỉnh. Mỗi một bộ phận sẽ đảm nhiệm một chức năng riêng biệt cụ thể như sau:
-     Camera quan sát: hay còn được gọi là các mắt điện tử có khả năng nhìn thấy hình ảnh nơi chúng được lắp đặt có nhiệm vụ ghi và thu lại các hình ảnh phía trước ống kính và truyền tín hiệu về nơi nhận dữ liệu.
-     Adaptor: chính là thiết bị cung cấp nguồn điện cho camera (Camera trên thị trường đều sử dụng nguồn điện 12V vì thế adaptor cho camera phải có chức năng chuyển nguồn từ 220V xuống còn 12V).
-     *Đầu ghi hình*: giữ nhiệm vụ xử lý hình ảnh đề xuất ra các cổng để hiện thị hình ảnh quan sát trên các loại màn hình. Hiện nay, người ta hay sử dụng các loại cổng xuất hình: HDMI, VGA, BNC hoặc S-Video. 
     +     HDMI kết nối với các loại màn hình TV, máy tính
     +     Cổng VGA kết nối với màn hình TV, máy tính
     +     Cổng BNC kết nối với tivi đời cũ qua cáp đồng trục 750hm
     +     Cổng S-Video kết nối với TV đời cũ qua cáp hoa sen.
-     Ổ cứng ghi hình: Ổ cứng được gắn vào trong đầu ghi hình nhằm mục đích giúp lưu trữ lại những hình ảnh mà camera truyền tải về, nên cân nhắc lựa chọn loại ổ cứng chuyên dụng tránh trường hợp đầu ghi bị treo không nhận ổ cứng.
-     Dây điện cấp nguồn: Dây điện cấp nguồn dùng để dẫn nguồn điện chính dẫn về Adaptor của camera. Nếu nơi đặt camera đã có sẵn nguồn điện thì chúng ta không cần sử dụng bộ phận này.
-     Dây tín hiệu: là loại cáp để kết nối thiết bị trong hệ thống camera quan sát bao gồm:
     +     Cáp đồng trục: dùng để kết nối camera quan sát với đầu ghi hình analog.
     +     Cáp mạng Ethernet: để kết nối phần đầu ghi hình ghi *camera IP*, và kết nối giữa đầu ghi camera và thiết bị router để cung cấp mạng.
     +     Cáp hình ảnh (cáp HDMI và VGA): dùng để kết nối với màn hình hiển thị.
-     JACK kết nối: JACK nối BNC camera được dùng để bấm vào dây cáp đồng trục khi sử dụng hệ thống đầu ghi analog, và tương tự với đầu RJ45 với hệ thống đầu ghi IP. 
-     Hệ thống mạng internet có sẵn
Hệ thống mạng internet có sẵn bao gồm: Modem, Sub/Swich, mạng internet. Những thiết bị này cung cấp khả năng kết nối hệ thống camera từ xa thông qua mạng internet.
-     Thiết bị nhận ghi hình ảnh cuối cùng: Màn hình chính là thiết bị ghi nhận hình ảnh cuối cùng để cung cấp và hiện thị hình ảnh cho người dùng(tivi, smartphone, máy tính,…)
*Trích nguồn*: sieuthivienthong.com

----------

